# Trovoada em Alcochete 31-03-12



## JoãoPT (31 Mar 2012 às 23:37)

Aqui ficam os meus registos, da forte trovoada que passou por Alcochete.
Infelizmente não tenho melhores registos porque as pilhas do nada descarregaram, coincidiu mesmo com um momento de um violento raio, não sei até que ponto terá relação, só espero é não ter ficado sem pilhas..

Ao longe:







Já mais perto e com alguma rotação, embora se tenha ficado mesmo por alguma:







Aqui já debaixo da trovoada:







E alguns raios que apanhei:













Panorama da célula:


----------



## squidward (31 Mar 2012 às 23:58)

Belos registo JoãoPT

Ultimamente aqui em Portugal temos andado com umas células bem severas quase USA Style


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2012 às 00:56)

Bom registo, parabéns


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2012 às 01:34)

Nada mau!

Para a fome que temos tido!


----------



## jmackworks (1 Abr 2012 às 02:37)

epa que inveja ! aqui em Évora ouviram-se uns trovões mas nada de mais ...


----------

